# Restaurant funnies



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

How about a thread for restaurant humor? Memes or jokes about the biz?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Guest: "Excuse me, waitress. Can I ask about the menu, please?
Waitress: "The men I please is none of your business!"

------------------------------

A nun, badly needing to use the restroom, walked into a local Hooters. The place was hopping with music and loud conversation and every once in a while "the lights would turn off." Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers. However, when the revelers saw the nun, the room went dead silent.

She walked up to the bartender, and asked, "May I please use the restroom? The bartender replied, “OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue of a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf.” “Well, in that case, I’ll just look the other way,” said the nun. So the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant.

After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause. ! She went to the bartender and said, “Sir, I don’t understand. Why did they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?”

“Well, now they know you’re one of us,” said the bartender, “Would you like a drink?” “No thank you, but, I still don’t understand,” said the puzzled nun.

“You see,” laughed the bartender, "every time someone lifts the fig leaf on that statue, the lights go out.

Now, how about that drink?"


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't watched "Kitchen Confidential" for a while. Wonder if it is still online somewhere? It was pretty entertaining, regardless of accuracy.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you ever done this?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

kuan said:


> Have you ever done this?


Not since last night...but then I am off today. Does at home count...if so...yeah as well.

The exec chef and I had a shared laugh last night as we both did exactly that at the same time in the walk-in. :~) Too funny, all you can is laugh.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This one kills me......


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

When I worked at the breakfast restaurant there was a menu item called the " Banana Blast" ... one would think it was self explanitory that it had bananas in it but I had a server call me to the window and ask me " are there any bananas in the banana blast?" Internally I had so many snide comments that I coujld have said but I said to her " you need to check the menu for that"


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

@leeniek and all remember this movie?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

kuan said:


> @leeniek and all remember this movie?


Kuan I have seen the clip many times but not the movie..


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a funny that happened when Iwas at the breakfast place. I love my sundresses in the summer and some of them have me wearing a bandeau as they are strapless or are halter style.
So this one day I wore one of those dresses and changed into my kitchen clothes and went to work. We were slammed that day and I was in and out of the walk in many times. When things settled down I went into the walk in for things to restock things at my station when I saw this white thing on the floor. I looked at it and well it was a bandeau.. I looked at it and thought " I have one of those, I wonder whose it is" and after a minute I realized it was mine!! I was so happy that it decided to leave me in the cooler and not on the line!! It was an open kitchen and I was the only female working that day.
Lesson learned.... keep the strapless sundresses for the off days!!!!!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

phaedrus said:


>





phaedrus said:


>


EEEWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Ketchup on mac and cheese?? Who in their right mind would combine pasta, cheese and tomatoes in a single dish?

mjb.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's a covid joke that happened to me:

Newbie dishwasher addressing the kitchen crew:
" Doordash( meal delivery service) is here, who ordered takeout?"

We were laughing for hours after....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

teamfat said:


> Ketchup on mac and cheese?? Who in their right mind would combine pasta, cheese and tomatoes in a single dish?
> 
> mjb.


I thought it was blasphemy even as a little kid... I went to friend's house for lunch and her mom made Kraft Dinner (instant mac and cheese) and before she gave it to us she stirred ketchoup into it. I was sooo grossed out but I was taught to eat what was put in front of me when I was a guest so I ate it ...


----------



## West-Coast-Cook (10 mo ago)




----------



## West-Coast-Cook (10 mo ago)




----------



## West-Coast-Cook (10 mo ago)




----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It also makes a great office in which to demoralize employees. No bystanders, No evidence.


----------



## Daxocyt (10 mo ago)

chefross said:


> It also makes a great office in which to demoralize employees. No bystanders, No evidence.
> View attachment 71640


I'm not a chef yet, and my current job is hardly related to cooking, but I would like to install this one at home to relieve stress.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## West-Coast-Cook (10 mo ago)




----------

